# Two wheeled Humvee



## twstm (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's my two wheeled ride...The two wheeled Humvee of bikes!


----------



## Uwharrie (Sep 17, 2006)

I like. Me trade a 5100 for that thang. By the way, where are you going to put the 5100 on that thang. You need a special holder just for that saw.   Tony


----------



## twstm (Sep 17, 2006)

*Bungee Cords!*



Uwharrie said:


> I like. Me trade a 5100 for that thang. By the way, where are you going to put the 5100 on that thang. You need a special holder just for that saw.   Tony



I'll just bungee it on the back and take a long rope with me to skid the logs:jawdrop:    
opcorn:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 18, 2006)

If it was the equivalent of a humvee it would be a wideglide with knobby tires. Nice bike!


----------

